
ISRO successfully launched 31 satellites carried onboard PSLV-C40 - happy-go-lucky
https://www.isro.gov.in/launcher/pslv-c40-cartosat-2-series-satellite-mission
======
happy-go-lucky
PSLV-C40/Cartosat-2 Series Mission Liftoff and Onboard Camera View:

[https://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c40-cartosat-2-series-
satellite...](https://www.isro.gov.in/pslv-c40-cartosat-2-series-satellite-
mission/pslv-c40-cartosat-2-series-mission-liftoff-and-onboard)

